# Ecm Synchronika brew pressure



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi guys

I have an ecm synchronika bought it a week a go and I have noticed that when I pull up the lever to brew my espresso the pressure stays at 6 bar for some time then it proceed to 9 bar. 
I have emailed BB in this regards and they told me this is normal with ecm synchronika but It doesn't convince me at all so thought of writing to you since you guys are using same machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mc2me said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an ecm synchronika bought it a week a go and I have noticed that when I pull up the lever to brew my espresso the pressure stays at 6 bar for some time then it proceed to 9 bar.
> I have emailed BB in this regards and they told me this is normal with ecm synchronika but It doesn't convince me at all so thought of writing to you since you guys are using same machine.


 Hi, welcome to the forum. A video of the issue you are describing would help diagnosing anything much easier.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. A video of the issue you are describing would help diagnosing anything much easier.


 Thanks, I am working on it soon I will upload a video


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

Mc2me said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an ecm synchronika bought it a week a go and I have noticed that when I pull up the lever to brew my espresso the pressure stays at 6 bar for some time then it proceed to 9 bar.
> I have emailed BB in this regards and they told me this is normal with ecm synchronika but It doesn't convince me at all so thought of writing to you since you guys are using same machine.


 https://youtube.com/shorts/sN__x4zPI8o
here is a video explaining the issue


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mc2me said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/sN__x4zPI8o
> here is a video explaining the issue


 Ok... can you do the same with:

- the blind basket:
- with no portafilter in the group.

thanks.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok... can you do the same with:
> 
> - the blind basket:
> - with no portafilter in the group.
> ...


 Here is a video with blind filter, I have done back flush several time but the pressure still stays at 6 bar initially before it moves to 9 bar.

https://youtube.com/shorts/fG6x8Qncs4c

Without using the portafilter, the pressure remains at 6 bar


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mc2me said:


> Here is a video with blind filter, I have done back flush several time but the pressure still stays at 6 bar initially before it moves to 9 bar.
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/fG6x8Qncs4c
> 
> Without using the portafilter, the pressure remains at 6 bar


 @DavecUK ^^^^ - any ideas? My knowledge ends here. 😉 - I don't understand how the pump bypass can be set to 6 bar and then the pressure build up to 9 bar. Gap in my knowledge for sure.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @DavecUK ^^^^ - any ideas? My knowledge ends here. 😉 - I don't understand how the pump bypass can be set to 6 bar and then the pressure build up to 9 bar. Gap in my knowledge for sure.


 Thank you anyway 🌹


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

I can't offer up any possible causes only to say that the pump and strange creaking noise is very different to my Synchronika

I think my machine initially hits 8 bar then rises to 10 when brewing or backflushing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PartySausage said:


> I can't offer up any possible causes only to say that the pump and strange creaking noise is very different to my Synchronika
> 
> I think my machine initially hits 8 bar then rises to 10 when brewing or backflushing


 Creaking noises can be due to the springs / valves in the group not being lubricated. If you could confirm what your does, that would be great. The dial should show around 9 bar or so, and go up by maybe 0.5bar when backflushing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mc2me I don't want to write war and peace on this, so someone will explain if you don't understand.

Explanation is my best guess based on everything else being fine...

Machines change all the time and manufacturers do minor upgrades, so yours may not work the same as someone elses. they're techniques, coffee, portafilter fill level etc.. may also be different.

i think the gicleur size, pressure take of point and pump output (flow rate), and preinfusion chamber, all contribute to the 6 bar being shown whilst the head space above the puck fills and the preinfusion chamber opens (around 4 bar). The pressure in the system you see is the pressure against the Gicleur based on size and flow rate and the reason why without a portafilter you see 6 bar. Once the system fills, then of course the pressure rises to whatever the pumps balanced bypass is set to.

I believe everything is good with your machine.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

@DavecUK thank you very much that was really helpful.

I might not really fully understand the technical explanation but I got the point of the gicleur size and the process of filling preinfusion chamber.

In addition I wrote to ECM technical support and I will share their views once I received it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with Dave. Machine change, and the only reason I can think is that they've changed where they measure the pressure if compared to earlier versions. On rotary pump machines I had, the gauge always measure at the head of the pump, to the point that, no matter what, the pressure was always 9 bar or thereabouts, with or without the portafilter in place. Would be great to know what ECM says.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks to all your replies it helps a lot

i am attaching ecm reply witch was very much similar to yours


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

I just tried mine there and mine went round to 9 bars , it never stopped at 6 bar


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

Akula said:


> I just tried mine there and mine went round to 9 bars , it never stopped at 6 bar


 Interesting

Sorry but for how longe you own it?


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Its nearly 2 years old


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

Akula said:


> Its nearly 2 years old


 I see , mine is still new and it could be as Dave said a newer version may have a different points for pressure measurement.

I really appreciate your comment it is always good to know other user experience


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

It could be a type of pre-infusion , but i would think 6bar is slightly strong for pre-infusion , i may be wrong though


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Mine goes straight to just under 9 bar and then increases slightly on the gauge once you hear the change in tone as the pressure rises. Mine is currently peaking at about 9.4, it has crept a little as I am sure it was 9 bar bang on before. Need to make an adjustment.


----------



## Mc2me (Oct 7, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> Mine goes straight to just under 9 bar and then increases slightly on the gauge once you hear the change in tone as the pressure rises. Mine is currently peaking at about 9.4, it has crept a little as I am sure it was 9 bar bang on before. Need to make an adjustment.


 mine was slightly above 10 bar before I have adjusted to 9 bar, you can readjust the pump pressure from the screw underneath the machine but if you are not sure on how to do it, it is better to ask the dealer.

thanks for sharing this


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

I am not sure where to post so I post here!!

What brewing pressures people commonly use with Synchronika?

I have been brewing with 9 bar, but planning to go down to 8 bar. I just want to try what difference it makes.

I do use the flow control unit too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Kimmo said:


> What brewing pressures people commonly use with Synchronika?


 When I had the Profitec 700 (Synchronika's sister) I operated at 9 bar. I tried going down to 6bar, but it wasn't my thing. Flow control valves did not exist back then.

try it, and see what you think? There's no harm in that. 😊


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

To save me messing around too much, where on the bottom of the machine is the pump pressure adjustment screw? My pump is running between 10 and 11 bar, and I want to drop it down to 9.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

CageyH said:


> To save me messing around too much, where on the bottom of the machine is the pump pressure adjustment screw? My pump is running between 10 and 11 bar, and I want to drop it down to 9.


 I have found it.

https://clivecoffee.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115002114134-ECM-Synchronika-Adjusting-Pump-Pressure


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@CageyH - when I had the Pro-700 (same internals of the Synchronika) it was on the bottom left edge of he mschine.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

All sorted now thanks. 
For some reason the pump pressure had increased and water was flowing out of the vacuum valve.

Reducing the pump pressure to 9 bar has fixed this. 👍


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CageyH said:


> All sorted now thanks.
> For some reason the pump pressure had increased and water was flowing out of the vacuum valve.
> 
> Reducing the pump pressure to 9 bar has fixed this. 👍


 That would make sense. If the expansion valve is set to say, 11 bar, then water would come out and end up in the drip tray. I doubt it was through the vacuum valve though, as that's not part of the brew circuit - however, both end up in the drip tray, as the hoses join and end up on the same outlet.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, it was the outlet into the drip tray.

I have never taken the case apart, so I apologise for my rookie mistake.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CageyH said:


> Yes, it was the outlet into the drip tray.
> 
> I have never taken the case apart, so I apologise for my rookie mistake.


 No worries. Just try to work out what caused the increase in pressure on the pump. I can't remember the exact mechanism on the ECM/Profitec machines, but could it be the screw is losing up due to vibration? Or, maybe limescale build up near the pump head?

keep an eye on things, and good job figuring out and fixing it. 👍

ps: wasn't trying to be patronising - apologies if I came across as such. Just wanted to explain, as this was also how I learnt. 👍


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

No worries. I did not think you were patronising, just more knowledgeable about this machine than me. 
Mine has always run slightly higher than 9 bar, it has always been just over 10, but the small increase recently meant I had a small water flow into the drip tray.

We have relatively soft water here, and I always filter it before it goes in the tank. I will be surprised if it is limescale (kettles never fur up here). I think vibration over time is possible.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

An update. I backed the pump off, and then I performed a descaling of the machine.
Happy to report that my issue is fully fixed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

another user here with the exact same problem as OP:
https://*********************.com/d/403-ecm-synchronika-pump-noise
pump replaced and problem fixed.


----------

